# 2007 Mercury 8hp 4 stroke



## kwipp (Jan 4, 2014)

Looking at a possible gheenoe with this motor. Can any one tell me about reliability and quality of this year? Is it worth while or should I stay away? 

Thanks


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A very good motor excellent on a Gheenoe 

may possibility be up graded to a 9.9


----------

